# Could we avoid images in news emails please?



## Plane Sailing (Jan 16, 2002)

Hi Morrus,

I notice that now the confirmation emails we recieve when someone replies to our threads have external image links in them.

I have to say that this is a right royal pain to everyone who uses an off-line email reader, because it makes the pesky email reader attempt to dial up the internet again every time we so much as read the email.

My personal preference is for plain text emails over HTML emails any day of the week, but HTML links to external organisations is really horrible.

Any chance of eliminating it, or are you tied into it from an advertising point of view now?

Cheers


----------



## Morrus (Jan 16, 2002)

I'll have a gander through the settings and see if I can find a toggle for it.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 17, 2002)

Many thanks!


----------

